# Not Quite A Tutorial But Better Than Pictures



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

was going to be a tutorial but edited out all the boring talking as was too long so will do another with just one slingshot

This is what the lack of bandsaw blades and bad weather create. hope someone enjoys it. I figure the camera cost me money so gonna make sure I get my monies worth haha


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

looking good so far, especially for just hand tools.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are really encouraging me!!! I have been picking up quite a few forks lately, just getting them good and dry before I start working on them. Yours are looking really good. I hate to admit it, but I am hoping you have some more [email protected] weather soon so we can all see how you make out with those forks!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing the second part. I like your way of working mate. Thanks for sharing. Bob.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Like the slingshots. Love the vise. She's a beast.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you











catburn said:


> Like the slingshots. Love the vise. She's a beast.


Scares the crap outta me







even shakes the table!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real cool


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

This is FANTASTIC! I'm looking forward to seeing Part 2 also. :bouncy:


----------

